# anyone know what this is?



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Just looking for an ID on this fish. Thought someone might be able to help. He/she is young about 3" in length. Not the best pic. Blueish/lavender horizontal stripe with yellow on fins. Thanks.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or a hybrid of such. Sometimes called "Electric Blue Johanni", sometimes called Maingano if purer.

Seems rather light in color, not quite normal since it has a little yellow in fins, many of these type of fish might be hybrids or inbred.

Could possibly be a male Johanni in subdominant color, if the fish changes a lot in color. But if the fish is pretty much the same color all the time I would lean towards Cyaneorhabdos, unless a hybrid of the two.

I know it's confusing :? :-?  , there are similar species and they are often mixed in hybrids in the hobby so it is hard to be sure. Call it some sort of Johanni if you want.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Hey thanks...He/she's a lot darker and brighter in person. A real pretty fish. Sorry, for some reason I can't seem to take any good pics of my fish. Seem to come out blurry. Maybe it is a hybrid. Bought this fish when it was really small and brown with a hint of yellow. Color has changed tremedously since. Turned blueish with black stripes. Thought it would grow to be yellow. Well thanks again for the input Noki. Now I just have to find out the best setting for my camera so I can take some decent pics.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, if it was a Melanochromis Johanni it would start out a nice yellow, then if male would turn black with blue stripes. Females are yellow-orange, but older females can get dull blackish and yellow.Should not be "brown". But i would say it should be a "Johanni" of some sort. Hybrid mixes are very common in the hobby with these fish.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

I did look up the profile and it does look very similar. Coloring is off somewhat but if it's a hybrid that should answer that question. You've been a great help Noki. I think my fish has finally found an identity. :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Male _Melanochromis chipokae_


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

That is what that pattern reminded me off too A sub adult male Melanochromis chipokae. Not sure the snout is pointed enough though it might just be the angle of the photo?
Was it a lot more yellow earlier almost auratus like?


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

24Tropheus is right..snout is not pointed enough. Looks more like Maingano as Noki had said. Shape and markings on forehead. The coloring just seems to be off. Although it's still young and may change some. It wasn't really yellow..I think the yellow I was seeing was the yellow on it's fins which is still there. Originally was brown but has turned into a beautiful fish. One of my favs. Pic doesn't do him justice. Seems pretty peaceful and has grown very quickly. Have had him for about 2 months. Right now he's a periwinkle blue with yellow on fins and a black stripe. Thanks.....I appreciate the input guys.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, if there was any yellow or brown before, than its not a maingano. At least not a pure one, they are blue from the start.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

I guess it's some kind of hybrid :x since it doesn't have the characteristics of any one genus. I've searched the profiles over and over and haven't seen another fish like him. Thought maybe I missed something. Thanks malawiLover.


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm certainly no expert - but what about Melanochromis auratus? They start out yellow and the males transform to black/brown/bluish colors at about 3 inches right?


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Camaro4Me...I was just looking at a bunch of pics of the Auratus. That could very well be. Didn't see his exact color but their color seems to vary quite a bit. I do have a juvie female Auratus I purchased about 2 weeks ago. He's definately from the Melanochromis genus. The only thing is he was brown when I bought him. The shape and markings look like the auratus or maingano but you say the auratus start out yellow and MalawiLover said maingano start out blue. So that leads me to believe he could be a hybrid. I appreciate the help.  If not anything else I'm getting an education on the Melanochromis Genus. It's all good!!!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That is why I suggested Melanochromis chipokae. They start out looking like juvenile auratus (a few stripe differences in the tail fin) but they become blue where as the auratus males turn brownish.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Well, I just spent another half hour cruising the melanochromis profiles. My first thought was that chipokae had a pointier face than mine. However, I did see some that had a blunter more round looking face and also saw some similar coloring to mine which is a first. You might be right after all!! I'm just a little confused right now. But I did see a couple with yellow on the fins whereas I did not see that at all on the auratus or maingano. Colorwise chipokae by far seems to be the closest. Looked at tons of pics. Props to you MalawiLover. :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

MalawiLover said:


> That is why I suggested Melanochromis chipokae.


I can't say I see the chipokae similarity at all. I really don't think the body shape or the color is very close to the chipokae I've kept.

Kevin


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Well, I have some new pics so I'm gonna post them. They should be better than the first. I hope!!


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Here are my new pics. Hopefully they're better than the first.


----------

